# [W]Shadowsun [H]Undead, Daemons



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I'm looking to loot a









But I dont want to buy one.

Was not sure where to post this either.

I have ogres, undead, daemons, blood angels. I'm not much of a fantasy player, and I would like to save my BA sets for future marine madness (if they release a chaos version.....)

My goal is to loot the tau armour as a deff dread, with grot riggers of course.

The other side is I would like to trade locally. I am in Edmonton.

If this post is an issue then delete it and pm me please. Thank you.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to Trading area, and thread re-named.


----------

